# my horse is lame when turning only - please help!



## csmith (24 May 2010)

my horse is lame when he turns on a tight circle but it seems to be both ways but not on the straight does anyone have any ideas what this could be and if i am ok to ride him? he is 14 so does this come with age? thanks


----------



## glenruby (24 May 2010)

What sort of horse is it? Is he in good condition? Laminitis often presents like this. Does he have a digital pulse?


----------



## NicoleS_007 (24 May 2010)

Has he always been like this in the time u've had him? Could be many reasons for it ... mine was sound on a straight line and slightly lame on a circle due to a chipped navicular bone but the more work he does the sounder he looks ... checked him the other day and he looked completely sound  compared to hobbling in a circle at christmas!


----------



## teddyt (24 May 2010)

csmith said:



			my horse is lame when he turns on a tight circle but it seems to be both ways but not on the straight does anyone have any ideas what this could be and if i am ok to ride him? he is 14 so does this come with age? thanks
		
Click to expand...


It could be anything from arthritis to a bruised foot- you should get the vet.

No, it is not ok to ride a lame horse. Lameness means pain and it is unacceptable to ride a horse in pain. Riding could also make the problem worse.

On a turn the horse carries more weight on the inside limbs compared to on a straight line. More weight on a painful limb = more lameness. 

I suggest getting the vet out to look at your horse asap and in the meantime dont ride.


----------



## teddyt (24 May 2010)

csmith said:



			can anyone help me as my horse seems to be lame when he turns in both directions but not when on the straight anyone know what this could be?? thanks
		
Click to expand...

It could be one of many things. You need to get the vet out.

On a turn there is more weight on the inside limbs, which will make lameness worse than in a straight line.


----------



## helencharlie (24 May 2010)

My Charlie was like that last year, lame in a circle, but not on a straight line when trotted up. Had the vet out to him, went for a lamness workup. He was bilaterally lame on both front He had also been misbehaving when been schooled, which I now also realize that that was he way of saying, help me i hurt. I would get your vet out to check this out. I wish now that I had listenned to Charlie earlier rather than later.


----------



## csmith (25 May 2010)

thanks for your response the vet is to jab him today so going to ask him what he thinks. The lameness is only slight so does no-one think its worth getting his back checked??


----------

